# PompChews Vs. FISHBITES



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here are the results from one of my First Subscriber reviews of my PompChews. I also introduce a new product as well. I’ve from Navarre and if you’re interesting in sampling this stuff please subscribe to my YouTube channel! 

https://youtu.be/Dm1LLhjY1xU


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

SUBSCRIBED

I ain't local though. I travel down to fish several times a year, usually GSSP


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm , GBBT Pomp Tournament , good way to test your Pomp chews yeah?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I’m in it, do you mean give some away or try to win?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What if you rub some pompchew on a fishbite??? May cause a pompleur fusion.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

hjorgan said:


> What if you rub some pompchew on a fishbite??? May cause a pompleur fusion.


You’d make a fishchew or a PompBite....?

Love thT


----------

